

U.S. eavesdropping agency chief, top deputy expected to depart soon - Lost_BiomedE
http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/10/16/us-usa-nsa-transition-idUSBRE99F12W20131016?irpc=932

======
PeterisP
We're still not seeing charges for intentional lying under oath to congress.
Well, it's not going to happen, but one can still dream of equal treatment
under law, no?

I can believe that he's a good man and he did it with good intentions - but
it's important for the society to state that actions like _THAT_ are
unpatriotic (literally, against one's nation and people) and immoral, unlike
whistleblowing.

------
vermontdevil
Revolving door strikes again. They probably will join Booz Hamilton or one of
these large contracting companies and rake in the money. Same old.

------
dobbsbob
Political theatre. New guys will be even worse, and can stall investigations
pretending not to know what is happening hoping the calls for inquiry
disappear

------
lsc
The title, coming from Reuters, is a little bit shocking. I mean, I'd expect
the NSA to be referred to as "Eavesdropping agency" here, but that Reuters
does it implies that this feeling is mainstream and widespread, which was not
my previous impression.

~~~
etiam
At least outside the USA it's my impression that it's virtually universal.

------
infocollector
Perhaps replace them with Snowden and let him deal with them?

~~~
Amadou
_Perhaps replace them with Snowden and let him deal with them?_

That's almost as crazy as putting a man in jail for terrorism and then later
electing him to be president - without an armed revolution in the interim.

~~~
bhickey
While he did a laudable thing, Snowden ain't Nelson Mandela.

~~~
diminoten
He didn't do a laudable thing, two wrongs don't make a right.

~~~
nitrogen
Welcome, deontologist, to the world of consequentialism.

